

Ask HN: Creative SaaS business models - tboxer854

Has anyone seen creative SaaS business models opposed to straight monthly charges?<p>I am thinking along the lines of where the price starts at a 1 dollar a month, and when someone signs up it goes up 25 cents and so on.<p>Anything else along those lines you have seen?
======
Raphael
Small charges get drowned in transaction fees. Better to do $12 per year.

You can also charge based on usage, and just run up a tab, where they are only
billed at the end of the payment cycle if they have exceeded a minimum amount.
Like Google AdWords, but in reverse.

